# Anyone want to be a Newshound?



## Morrus (May 29, 2005)

It looks like we need a couple new newshounds -- due to work committments, Kajamba Lion is unable to continue helping with the daily news updates.

So, if you're at EN World most days anyway, why not help out with some of the newshounding?  It's not exactly glamorous, but you do get free community supporter features, free EN Publishing PDFs, plus access to the super secret staff forum where we talk about everyone else behind their backs. Plus, of course, you get my eternal gratitude!

It is something that needs to be done on a daily basis, although it doesn't take long each day.  It basically involves checking a few news sources and posting about them on the news page, along with authorising/editing submitted news items.  Very easy to do - no technical knowledge needed, although good grammar and punctuation are important as your posts will appear on the main news page.

I'm also planning on opening another news page to complement the D&D/d20, PDF and Sci-fi news pages.  This fourth news page will deal with RPG news in general, as opposed to d20 specific news.  Two or three volunteers for that page would be a godsend!

Anyway  - if you have the time and inclination, please let me know.  If you have any questions, please post them in this thread, since the questions and answers may be useful to other people thinking about volunteering.


----------



## IronWolf (May 29, 2005)

I am interested.  I spend a fair amount of time at EnWorld and I do not think I would have any issues with checking a few sites everyday and posting short snippets to the news page about them.

One question though.  Does a newshound cover each of the areas you mentioned - D&D/d20, PDF and Sci-fi - or does a newshound stick within one area?  If it is one area I volunteer for D&D/d20 or PDF.


----------



## Morrus (May 29, 2005)

Well, PDF is a little different in format - it doesn't use newshounds, just direct publisher submissions.  The others all use newshounds, though.  What happens is that the newshounds chat together in the staff forum, figure out who's covering what (e.g. "I'll check WotC's site and the Publisher forum here each day"; "I'll do the reviews, and scout around X,Y and Z site each day"; that sort of thing).  Sometimes they cover for each other if someone's away for a few days.  It's all pretty flexible and friendly.


----------



## IronWolf (May 29, 2005)

Still sounds great to me.  Count me in the still interested stack!  Just let me know if you need more information from me.


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (May 29, 2005)

I will be your huckle-  a Newshound.


----------



## Salad Shooter (May 29, 2005)

edit: Answered my own question.

I'm interested! How do I sign up?


----------



## Eternalknight (May 30, 2005)

I've posted news here on my site and a few others over the last few years on a semi-regular basis...  if there is still room, I'll volunteer.


----------



## Krug (May 30, 2005)

Ironwolf - You wanna cover WotC? That was Kajamba's main role.


----------



## KingOfChaos (May 30, 2005)

I wouldn't mind helping out.  Other than RoE, this is the site I visit the most.  However, I am not sure how you would view having a publisher as a newshound.  I wouldn't want people to think I was playing favorites with my own news or anything.

Are the categories listed on the main page broken up among several newshounds?  For instance, do some do D20 publishing news while others just do community?


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Ironwolf - You wanna cover WotC? That was Kajamba's main role.




I would love to cover WotC.


----------



## Morrus (May 30, 2005)

This is great!  Thanks, guys!

What I'll do is give you all access to the staff forum for now so that we can discuss how it works - and, more importantly, you can talk to the other newshounds.  If anyone else still wants to volunteer, please do - the more the merrier, especially with the new general  RPG news page opening shortly!

So far we have: IronWolf, Zenodotus, Salad Shooter, EternalKnight and KingofChaos.  You should all now be able to get into the staff forum.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 30, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> This is great! Thanks, guys!
> 
> What I'll do is give you all access to the staff forum for now so that we can discuss how it works - and, more importantly, you can talk to the other newshounds. If anyone else still wants to volunteer, please do - the more the merrier, especially with the new general RPG news page opening shortly!
> 
> So far we have: IronWolf, Zenodotus, Salad Shooter, EternalKnight and KingofChaos. You should all now be able to get into the staff forum.




Hey Guys!!! Welcome to House of P---I mean Joy, welcome and good hunting.


----------



## HellHound (May 30, 2005)

Once things have settled down, I'll need a list of the newshounds to make sure the list for comp copies of ENPublishing products is up to date.


----------



## IronWolf (May 30, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!!! Welcome to House of P---I mean Joy, welcome and good hunting.




Er, Pain?      Looking forward to it!  Thanks Truth Seeker!


----------



## Eternalknight (May 30, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!!! Welcome to House of P---I mean Joy, welcome and good hunting.




Thanks mate


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (May 30, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!!! Welcome to House of P---I mean Joy, welcome and good hunting.





Thanks but why do you hesitate to call it the House of Poo?


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 30, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> Thanks but why do you hesitate to call it the House of Poo?




Erm....*walks away with a shadowy gleam look and a cackling soul wrenching laugh*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 30, 2005)

Zenodotus of Ephesus said:
			
		

> Thanks but why do you hesitate to call it the House of Poo?



 Actually, its more like the House of Pizza...but with lots of evil attached.


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 30, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Actually, its more like the House of Pizza...but with lots of evil attached.




Yupe...actually!!!


----------



## Mithran (May 30, 2005)

#1: So how many sites would I have to check per day (If you are still looking for people).
#2: I admit my grammar and punctuation isn't the best but I can be understood pretty easily (I hope). So how good does one have to be in the grammar/punctuation department?


----------



## Master of the Game (May 31, 2005)

I would definately be interested.  I'm a lurker mostly, but I'm here several times a day, as well as checking all the major game sites and forums.

I basically spend all day on the web, I might as well be contributing


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (May 31, 2005)

I'm interested in the General RPG news -- I'm sure you have plenty of d20 coverage, and I'm a bit behind on d20 news usually, since I'm not currently running a D&D game.  I'm always hitting up news on Shadowrun, and I'm known to scan around the Steve Jackson website every so often.  Plus, with the release of the new World of Darkness, I've been hitting up the White Wolf site on occasion.  And I'm drooling in anticipation for Green Ronin's Thieves' World RPG.   

Plus, as one of my friends owns the Friendly Local Gaming Store, I can sometimes get scoops on new releases...


----------



## RobMuadib (May 31, 2005)

*General RPG News*

I'm interested in doing General RPG news too (Got a shortlist of good sites to check for that?)

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Morrus (May 31, 2005)

Fantastic!  Thanks, guys! 

I'm not at home right now, so won't be able to set you up until tomorrow - but I'll get on it first thing!


----------



## Muerte (Jun 1, 2005)

*Interested*

I just registered here but plan to stick around and contribute. If you need a reporter to specialize on Forgotten Realms, that's what I'd be interested in. Something that will follow the developement of that world.  Should have one of those for each of the major worlds to keep fans informed.


----------



## Mithran (Jun 1, 2005)

Well.. for the record I am interested.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 1, 2005)

Morrus, I've got nothing but free time, so I am interested in helping as well.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 1, 2005)

OK, Master of the Game, Dakhran the Dark, RobMuadib, Mithran, Muerte and Frukathka now have access to the staff forum.  If you head on in there, the other new newshounds are already discussing division of areas and figuring out how things work.

Thanks especially to those who have volunteered for the General RPG News Page - launching this is a big step for EN World, and the more help the better!


----------



## Master of the Game (Jun 1, 2005)

Great, thanks.  Heading over now.


----------

